# Donegal / North West Run, 4th August 2007



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok, as the Galway Run didn't get off the ground, and due to expressions of interest towards a run in Donegal, I have decided to start this thread to gauge interest for this particular run.

As mentioned, the run would be on Saturday, a good hard days driving over very challenging and scenic roads 8) Start time would have be around 10am, with a projected finishing time of around 6pm.

Base would be www.sandhouse.ie , and I'm waiting on rates back from them. I'll post details as soon as they come to hand.

Could I ask everyone again to post on the thread if they are interested, and we can take it from there. I have route notes sorted already, and can email them to everyone who is interested  I'm very efficient ! :lol:

1. Aiden & Denise
2. miniman & Rita
3. Petsey
4. Steviemac & Denize
5. SniperSam & Dawn 
6. 04DTT


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Count me in (and Rita)!!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

List started


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

me for the saturday night only, 4 august.


----------



## sellugg (Jun 14, 2007)

it is good ,but i dont go


----------



## sellugg (Jun 14, 2007)

it is good ,but i dont go


----------



## sellugg (Jun 14, 2007)

it is good ,but i dont go


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks like Del Boy wants to come. must have a Reliant Robin TT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Ok, as the Galway Run didn't get off the ground, and due to expressions of interest towards a run in Donegal, I have decided to start this thread to gauge interest for this particular run.
> 
> As mentioned, the run would be on Saturday, a good hard days driving over very challenging and scenic roads 8) Start time would have be around 10am, with a projected finishing time of around 6pm.
> 
> ...


Hi Aiden, where is the starting point? is it the Sandhouse hotel? 
I have asked Denize (my wife) if she would like to come along, only one problem, she doesn't like speed!! 
We will be traveling from Belfast on the Saturday morning, probably would not be in Donegal until 12noon /1pm. 
Saturday night stay only.

â€˜a good hard days driving over very challenging and scenic roadsâ€™ I know may not suit her......suits me fine!

What the hell, I'll PM you my email address and you can send me the route notes, 
We may be left WAY WAY WAY behind

....get lost in the Donegal hills, with no mobile signal!! Could be fun :?

It will be good crack regardless, Denize will be more than happy if we get stuck behind a Donegal tractor meet!! :wink:

Count us in....

Stephen + Denize


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Well done Steve I knew you could make it [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]

Ian


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> Well done Steve I knew you could make it [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> Ian


Cheers Ian, sounds like fun, 8) ..........but,... I may be forced to abide by the speed limits!!!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Right, first complication 

Being the Bank Holiday, the Sandhouse is booked out due to a large group staying - next best place I'd say would be the Great Northern Hotel in Bundoran - I'm thinking of a place with a good big carpark to stash the cars overnight.

http://www.greatnorthernhotel.com/

Stephen, I'd be hoping to get on the road at 10amish, you'll see why when you get the notes, the route I have is 177 miles  Told you it would be challenging  Early start maybe, but you could hook up with us along the route, zoom ahead and hit somewhere up the road like Killybegs for 11 or 12 maybe?

We can suss that out later anyway


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

This one is a maybe, for Myself (and Dawn), will give a defo answer soon


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

great nothern in bundoran will ding dang do
any news on rates and availabilty aiden?
are you making a group booking?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Petesy said:


> great nothern in bundoran will ding dang do
> any news on rates and availabilty aiden?
> are you making a group booking?


Seems to be â‚¬ 180 per night standard - I'll call them tomorrow, see if I can get a discount, and ask them to hold 5 rooms maybe, then everyone can book direct I guess?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > great nothern in bundoran will ding dang do
> ...


Great Aiden, keep us posted!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Will do


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Well , I'm hitting a few bumps in the road with this date - I think its all down to the weekend of the 4th being a Bank Holiday.

No. 1 , the hotel won't move on the rate,mainly I would say down to ............

No. 2 , the hotel only seems to have 3 rooms currently available for that night? Also, I think they really don't want to let a room for one night only on a Bank Holiday weekend - think that might be the problem with the Sandhouse too, even though they didnt say as much? :?

Theres a folk festival on in Ballyshannon that weekend too, hence demand for rooms is high. Bundoeran / Ballyshannon and Rossnowlagh have plenty of accommodation, be we are just buggered due to this being a peak weekend.

So, two choices are do the run, maybe a shortened version, and you guys could head home, or possibly reschedule it for the weekend of the 18th, as the 11th doesn't suit most?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

would prefer the 18th and the sandhouse if theres room
could do a day alright though, leave early back late


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds like a real difficulty, but it'd be a shame to not go ahead. Unfortunately I can't make 18th, and can always go on the next run.

On the other hand why don't we call the sandhouses bluff and all go and book on line. they are showing plenty of availability on their web site unless I'm reading it wrong!!! 3 or 4 doubles and a single will probably do us :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: Any thoughts???

I'm happy to chat on the phone if it helps

Ian


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

miniman said:


> Sounds like a real difficulty, but it'd be a shame to not go ahead. Unfortunately I can't make 18th, and can always go on the next run.
> 
> On the other hand why don't we call the sandhouses bluff and all go and book on line. they are showing plenty of availability on their web site unless I'm reading it wrong!!! 3 or 4 doubles and a single will probably do us :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: Any thoughts???
> 
> ...


I have the notes ready if you guys want to book up ! :wink:  Ready to roll when you are !


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm happy to book first, probably going to stay two nights Fri and Sat. as long as everyone knows that we're back talking about the Sandhouse not the Great Northern!!! Hate to b the only one their


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

I think steve has the phone details for some of the guys, maybe they need a prompt in case they're not reading the forum??????

steve u out there??? or polishing that silver beast of yours? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Go with the Sandhouse then 

Theres a good Chinese and Italian in Ballyshannon, and a great place called Herons Cove halfway between Ballyshannon and Rossnowlagh - Smugglers Creek ain't 100% for food really, so if you want, I can organise a minibus to get you into Ballyshannon of you want to go on the beer as well, get taxis back after 

The Bank Holiday will mean booking early.

The food in the Sandhouse is VERY high quality if you want to eat there - â‚¬ 50 for 5 courses iirc, plus wine and tip of course - not cheap, but superb


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

So its now the Sandhouse on the 4th Aug?
Looks like it will just be me on my own  Dawn has to prepare the shop for sale which starts on the 6th.....


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

That's me and Rita booked. I'll eat any where!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Good man Sam, Talk her into it :-* :-* :-* , We need all the Blue TTs to combat these Silver boys. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> miniman said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a real difficulty, but it'd be a shame to not go ahead. Unfortunately I can't make 18th, and can always go on the next run.
> ...


Would be up for attending on the 4th. Will have to get booking! Who else is heading?


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

04DTT Aiden has posted a list of those interested in the first post on page 1. hope we get a full turn out


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i am booked in the sandhouse for the night of 4th August
good suggestion to go ahead and book direct miniman
currently i'll be own my own although this is subject to change obviously as wifely changes her mind... likes a bit of expansive beach, waves and donegal air...and is encourgaed that other ladies will attend


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

04DTT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > miniman said:
> ...


Be great to have you too


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

looks like we're ready to roll.     The Websites still showing 4 Double and 3 singles available. So everyone needs to get in quick in case they pull the rooms :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: !!!!!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

Book up, book up ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Book up, book up ! :lol: :lol:


Just booked the sandouse for the 4th August. Hopefully the weather will be decent on the day!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol:
> ...


Just booked the Sandhouse for the 4th August! Myself and Denize.....Excellent!!!!

Anyone booked a SUNNY DAY! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I love it when a plan comes together, as they used say on the A Team !  :lol:

Hmm, weather, thats the next thing we need to sort !


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Well done Aiden or is it MrT??? That's 5 cars so far. Sandhouse Web site still showing 4 Double, 2 single and 4+ twin rooms. So there's room for a few more yet. I'm sure Sams booking, hopefully with Dawn!!! What about Ken and Ali???????????????? plus ??!!

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

steve did you not tick the good weather box on the Hotel website?? 8) 8) 8)


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> Well done Aiden or is it MrT??? That's 5 cars so far. Sandhouse Web site still showing 4 Double, 2 single and 4+ twin rooms. So there's room for a few more yet. I'm sure Sams booking, hopefully with Dawn!!! What about Ken and Ali???????????????? plus ??!!
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> steve did you not tick the good weather box on the Hotel website?? 8) 8) 8)


No, unfortunately Ian I missed ticking that box !

Do you think Sandhouse will give me a full refund, 
if it rains? :lol: :roll:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

You might get a pair of these










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

OK folks
Thats me booked!
single room for now and if Dawn can swing it nearer the time then happy days.....


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Good one Sam, looking forward to hearing the blueflame again! [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> OK folks
> Thats me booked!
> single room for now and if Dawn can swing it nearer the time then happy days.....


Excellent mate! 8)


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

We are away for 2 weeks in August so I very much doubt I will be able to make this... but I will do some investigation.

Sounds like it's all coming together well.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Update - Dawn has got that weekend off! so thats one more WAG joining in the fun :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Update - Dawn has got that weekend off! so thats one more WAG joining in the fun :lol:


Excellent....


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Thats 6 definite now, not too bad 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Guys... can someone do a write-up for absoluTTe and take some cool photos 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm sure we can 

If noone else volunteers, I will


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

nutts said:


> Guys... can someone do a write-up for absoluTTe and take some cool photos 8)


Nutts,

Would be up for doing the write up for absoluTTe.

Dec 
04DTT


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

04DTT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Guys... can someone do a write-up for absoluTTe and take some cool photos 8)
> ...


Its all yours then


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


What have i got myself into :!:

What is the plan for the day anyway :?:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

is this fame at last?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice one,
A feature in the club mag, i'm sure we can all put our heads together and come up with a really good write up, plenty of pics too


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

04DTT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


Drive  And now take lots of pics, great thing about Rossnowlagh is you can take the cars on the beach for a nice piccy ! 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

2 weeks to go 

Just found out last night that I have to be at a family function at 7pm on Saturday evening ! 

I may have to scarper myself to get home for the last 1/4 of the run 

I'm hoping we can all meet together at the beach in Rossnowlagh at 10.00 am for a 10.30 start - gives time for piccys , etc 

Will you all make it to the start, or are some trying to meet en-route?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Not sure what the NI guys are doing yet, we may travel over as a convoy but havent arranged a time to set off yet......


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

AidenL said:


> 2 weeks to go
> 
> Just found out last night that I have to be at a family function at 7pm on Saturday evening !
> 
> ...


Aiden

I'm heading on down the night before, so should be on the beach for 10:00, If Sam Steve and Peter etc haven't arrived we'll just have to photoshop them into the piccys :lol: :lol: looking forward to a good weekend just hope the weather picks up.  

Ian


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> 2 weeks to go
> 
> Just found out last night that I have to be at a family function at 7pm on Saturday evening !
> 
> ...


I will be driving up from Ennis on the morning. Should be there for 10.00 but it will mean a 6.30 start


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Not sure what the NI guys are doing yet, we may travel over as a convoy but havent arranged a time to set off yet......


Sam, looks like the 3 cars, you, Pete and me could be up for an early start on the Saturday morning........ it will take a good 3 hours :? to get to the Sandhouse (traffic etc)

We would have to leave Belfast at 7am. We could meet at the Sandyknowles roundabout (hard shoulder) What do your lads think? Any alternative suggestions?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Steve,
The AA routeplanner says just over 2 hours to Rossnowlagh, so around 7 at the roundabout should give us plenty of time, I assume we will head straight to the beach and not the hotel?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Shouldn't be much traffic around lads with the early start.

We could leave the start later, but from past experience, if you leave it much later. the finish could be very late - if we have the girlies on board, have to allow time for little girls rooms stops too - then theres lunch too - maybe we should bring snack stuff, stop for a quick bite around 2ish, and hammer on then.

We have 177 miles of challenging roads to cover


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sam and steve, i'll join you at sprucefield if thats ok?
i'll pm my number and if i could ask one of you to call/text me when you are approaching that junction (around 7.15am?) that would be great.

thanks guys see you on the 4th bright and early...

laters

Ian and Aiden, no hangovers or excuses on the Saturday!
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

..any early ideas for the sunday?
whatever it might be it must be a late start though!
are people heading their separate ways or could we do another run/use the beach/lounge around/play amusements/take in more scenery/eat ice creams etc etc? or all of the above!?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

If you fancy a bit of a run on the way home, I can do up notes for a run on Sunday which will take in Enniskillen, and you could peel off for home there, or onto Sligo, this would take in what will be one of the WRC stages in November :wink: 8)


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

it's good of you to offer aiden. i might be on for using your notes. it would be handy to have them as an option and no doubt they would be useful for future runs. but really, only if its no bother to you...


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Petesy said:


> it's good of you to offer aiden. i might be on for using your notes. it would be handy to have them as an option and no doubt they would be useful for future runs. but really, only if its no bother to you...


Lemme see what I can knock up at short notice - we are away this weekend, so it will be last minute, but I'll see what I can find


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Pete , I'll have notes for you on Saturday  Two options for directions as well 

Not long now 

Can I ask you all to pick up sarnies and bits and pieces - I think we should be able to have the lunch stop around Portnoor / Narin - should be food available locally, but they aren't big towns, and will be crazy busy being a Bank Holiday - I'm sure noone wants a big lunch anyway, as you will be having a full meal in the evening?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

No Prob Aiden,

Sounds like a good plan as far as the food goes, snacks along the way and then a light lunch with a good dinner and a "few" drinks in the hotel


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i'll bring a picnic blanket...

thanks for sorting the notes aiden


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Aye, re the food, I fifn if you stop for lunch in a restaurant or pub, the timing goes to pot, cos there are always delays - and its hard to get going again after - a nice wee picnic at Portnoo beach will be good - it seems the weather should be half-decent too - if its lashing, we'll retreat somewhere dry 

Looking forward to it now :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Aye, re the food, I fifn if you stop for lunch in a restaurant or pub, the timing goes to pot, cos there are always delays - and its hard to get going again after - a nice wee picnic at Portnoo beach will be good - it seems the weather should be half-decent too - if its lashing, we'll retreat somewhere dry
> 
> Looking forward to it now :lol:


Sounds like a plan  Looking forward to staurday. Lets hope the day is dry to enjoy the beautiful donegal scenery 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Weather is looking like it won't be good now 

I'll see about checking out an indoor lunch place for Saturday just in case :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Are you lot still out there? :wink:

Its gone very quiet :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

are you on your way to donegal aiden?
maybe you are there already...

see you on the beach tommorow around 10am ish
sam, steve and i are travelling together


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Petesy said:


> are you on your way to donegal aiden?
> maybe you are there already...
> 
> see you on the beach tommorow around 10am ish
> sam, steve and i are travelling together


I live in Ballyshannon !


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

handy!
in that case get the pan on in the morning and we'll call in to yours for breakfast...

why did i think you were in galway?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Are you lot still out there? :wink:
> 
> Its gone very quiet :lol:


Still here!

So then........10am it is!......... Aiden's house in Ballyshannon.......

for a fry up! :wink: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

You know it makes sense........


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Petesy said:


> handy!
> in that case get the pan on in the morning and we'll call in to yours for breakfast...
> 
> why did i think you were in galway?


Dunno :lol:

I think Declan is from Ennis, how do you think I know all the roads in Donegal ? :lol: 

Fry up?  Must tell the Mrs ! 

Just another thing , if you have walkie talkies, bring them along, handy for errr, notification of any err, Smokey Bears up the road :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Are you lot still out there? :wink:
> ...


â‚¬ 20 per head for the fry up, I could make money on this run ! :lol:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Well the Sandhouse is good for bed and food. but its blowing a real gale here hope its gone by the morning!! Beach may be out for a rendezvous as its high tide and right up to the wall at the moment so should be the same at 10am. Hope you guys (Steve, Pete and Sam) find a lay by just out side of Bally Shannon to wash your cars. Dont want any dirty cars in photo shots!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Maybe Aiden can get someone to detail them while he's making you all breakfast


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Driving up from Ennis in the morning. Should be there by ten. Washed my TT this evening for the morning and guess what as soon as i finished, it started to rain :? Bucketing rain down here. Lets hope it is a bit better in the morning :!:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Typical Irish weather! :? A wet day in Donegal....

Ian it's blowing a gale in Belfast, hopefully it will have blown itself out by morning!

C U all soon

[smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] 
[smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Morning ! 

Least the wind is gone :lol:

See you all shortly


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Just watcing the surfers out of the bedroom window, then down for a quick beakfast. Let the day begin!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

A good run around Donegal, well done Aiden for agood route and some spirited driving opportunities!!

A few pictures for starters


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Good man Ian, super piccys already 8)

Denise and I would just like to say thank you to you all for coming, and hope you enjoyed the day - you are all a very nice bunch, it as great to meet you folk, and hope we can do it all over again soon !


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

My pics are pretty much the same as what Ian has posted but when you all left I decided to take my girl back onto the beach again :lol: 
No donuts this time round though as there was too many people about and I didnt want chased out of Rossnowlagh :!: 
Anyway some pics


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

all lookin good there guys...
great pics ian and sam, definite car porn

had a great run today myself 
just back around 7pm
could be a future run you know up and around fanad peninsula was great
post the pics tomorrow

thanks to everyone for a great trip


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Good man Ian, super piccys already 8)
> 
> Denise and I would just like to say thank you to you all for coming, and hope you enjoyed the day - you are all a very nice bunch, it as great to meet you folk, and hope we can do it all over again soon !


I am glad you all had a good day!!

Remember to send me a write up for AbsoluTTe with some good pictures


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Got back a few hours ago. Great run yesterday. Notes were superb and the driving was quite spirited at times  In total, from once I left my house yesterday morning to when I got back this evening I drove 888km(555miles). That must be some sort of record :!: It was great meeting everyone and putting faces to forum names. Great bunch of guys and gals.

Thanks to Aidan and Denise for organising the run. We will have to do another one soon.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Good man Ian, super piccys already 8)
> ...


Working on the text as we speak. What is the deadline :?:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sunday 5th august
another day...another tank of petrol
as you know i had ambitious plans that were scuppered when i got distracted on portsalon beach, had a long lunch and then missed the ferry from rathmullan to buncrana

but heres some pics...with a tt in them...

fanad head and the lighthouse









portsalon beach/ballymastocker strand









ballymastocker bay... the red spray graffiti reads _'Aidy and Denise'_! Didn't take that pair as vandals/artists









and ramelton was the final stop before headin' home


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So can someone do me a write-up for AbsoluTTe then, please :-* :-* :-* 
It's YOUR magazine and I am sure your meet is of interest to a good number of people


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

yes A3DFU
04DTT has posted that he is working on a write up and asked if there was a deadline? if you give him a date for submission i am sure he'll have it ready with plenty of pics from big ian too...


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Pmsl at the Aidey & Denise graffiti ! :lol:

Yeah Dani, see Declan, 04DTT as Pete said, hes the victim who volunteered


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Good photos Sam and Pete, looking forward to Steve posting the video clip of Sams doughnut on the beach :lol: :lol: :lol:










We went home via Sligo via the back of Benwhiskin and Benbulbin, great scenery.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Petesy said:


> yes A3DFU
> 04DTT has posted that he is working on a write up and asked if there was a deadline? if you give him a date for submission i am sure he'll have it ready with plenty of pics from big ian too...


Good stuff  
There is never a dead line!! Just tell Declan he should have everything ready by yesterday :lol: 
Declan? 8)


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> Good photos Sam and Pete, looking forward to Steve posting the video clip of Sams doughnut on the beach :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics guys! When I get a minute I'll post the video clip! and some interesting pics!!!

Great weekend and would like to thank Aiden for organizing it! Well done! 8)

later.......................


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

why are the mk 2's leadin the way :x

get the originals in front :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

The Black MK2 was the TTOC rep so he new the route, but good point with the silver one, have to send Declan to back for the next run, sorry Dec love you really :-*


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> The Black MK2 was the TTOC rep so he new the route, but good point with the silver one, have to send Declan to back for the next run, sorry Dec love you really :-*


Someone had to keep up with Aidan :!: :lol:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

chrishTT said:


> why are the mk 2's leadin the way :x
> 
> get the originals in front :lol:


The Mk 2s didn't get it all there own way  

Declan following up at the rear. with Pete having a sweaty palm moment :!: :!: :!:










:lol: :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> Good photos Sam and Pete, looking forward to Steve posting the video clip of Sams doughnut on the beach :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guy's I have put together a DVD of our Donegal North West Run!!!...................

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

All singing all dancing!.............

[smiley=juggle.gif]

Would anyone (the select crew!) like a copy?

[smiley=drummer.gif]

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

PM an address so I can post you a copy, or your more than welcome to call round!!!

Sam, I think you could be first in the Q!!!! :wink:

Later! 8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm first please :-* , actually what time will you be in later and I will call over if thats ok?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> I'm first please :-* , actually what time will you be in later and I will call over if thats ok?


I was going to put money on your response Sam :wink: :wink:

Should be home about 6.30pm, will be in all evening (I think!)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

I'll take one of your hands too. I'll pm you my postal address.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

good lad steve
thanks for doing that
look forward to seeing it

maybe we could all land around yours for a TT Tea and watch the thing
relive those fantastic humps and bumps


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Petesy said:


> good lad steve
> thanks for doing that
> look forward to seeing it
> 
> ...


I will second that :lol: 
Give me a rough time steve so i dont land in while your having dinner etc


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> good lad steve
> thanks for doing that
> look forward to seeing it
> 
> ...


No problem guys if you want to call 9.30/10.00

should suit me...........


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Many thanks to Steve for putting together the mini movie,
it is bloody brilliant  
For those that havent seen it yuu are in for a treat :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i just keep watching that dvd over and over and over and over and over and over ...again

sam is star of the show no doubt...

must do it again...soon


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Look forward to seeing the DVD ,starring the 'doughnut kid'. away for a week but will be in touch. I think the hotel has broadband. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Ohh, I wanna DVD, will PM address Stevie


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is the video, recorded off the laptop using my mobile so quality not great


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

well done sam
now i can watch it on the telly and computer simultaneously...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice one Pete, never thought of that :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So what happened to my AbsoluTTe write-up then :roll: 
[been away for a week and all went quiet    ]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> So what happened to my AbsoluTTe write-up then :roll:
> [been away for a week and all went quiet    ]


Putting the finishing touches to the write up as we speak :!:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

04DTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > So what happened to my AbsoluTTe write-up then :roll:
> ...


Wahoooo [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

So Dani what edition do you expect the write up to be in, next one?


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Fantastic video, looks like a good time was had by all, loved the beach shots 8)


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Here is the video, recorded off the laptop using my mobile so quality not great


Spot on Sam!


----------

